# Craftsman 536.909900



## tolona (May 9, 2014)

I'm a sucker for older well built equipment. I have a ten year old toro pusher and pound for pound it's a workhorse and it's been good no complaints whatsoever But i'm getting older, don't have the strength i used to have, plus my 200 ft gravel driveway is not all level grade; you get the idea. This last winter we had here on the outskirts of Peoria IL a couple 14-15 inch snows and i actually had the plow guy at $50 a pop. Now these guys are notoriusly unreliaable unless you're on their regular list. And then when they do show up they'll plow half your white rock into your yard The little woman doesn't like haveing to shovel and rake this back onto the driveway but what the heck, it was her idea to call this yahoo. My thinking is God put it there and God will eventually make it melt. But you must realize how fruitless it is to argue with old dolls in their fifties. so this is how i came to cruise on craig's list (dangerous) and i came upon Craftsman 536.909.900 Impressive looking beastie This thing looks good; minimal rust, headlights, upper crust crushing cutter, bar 32" cut, starts right up but barely runs, engine sounds good tho. She the widow wouldnt come down on the advertised price of $300. so i gave to her cash but i did get her minion to deliver it to my place about 15 mi. since my pick-up is . in the shop.so i gave her $300 she was a widow, her husband, 90 just moved into the home, she needs the money and god forbid i'm not complaining at all.about the deal. **** if it works it works. More later on 536.909.900 a venerable machine, my hand is getting tired but i need advice on a part for this old horse..... mack from peoria IL


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Mack
A 32 inch Drift Buster must be a real beast. 
$300 seems like a large chunk of cash.

i have a smaller 26 inch Drift Buster. I'm not sure how similar they are. There are other Drift Buster owners here also.
I'm crossing my fingers someone here can help you out.

Edit: I think Kiss4aFrog has a 32 inch version. He'll be along to offer some good advice I'm sure.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, tolona. You paid top dollar for that 3 stage blower. Hope it works out for you. Some parts on the blower itself may be hard to come by as they haven't made a driftbreaker in many years. The engine shouldn't be any problem. Lots of Tecs still out there. Good luck with her. I've always liked those machines. MH


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. When you have some questions post them over on the Craftsman section. Craftsman Snowblowers - Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums
I have two 32" driftbreakers that I'm overhauling and yes some parts can be difficult or impossible to find and modification or fabrication is sometimes necessary. There are a few guys on here with the driftbreakers and it's always helpful to toss a question out there and see what comes back. The basic machine isn't any different than a two stage it's just the chain drive and drift bar parts that are extra.
You should post some pictures of it. That and add your location (Peroia IL) in your profile and the machine details in your "signature". That way you don't need to post that info each time you ask a question nor does someone trying to help have to ask 

You should check the chains to make sure they aren't starting to seize, all three. That the wheels will come off the axles and that the augers are free on the shafts that drives them. With the 14" impeller your monster has it does toss a lot of snow. I would recommend also doing the impeller modification to increase it's ability to throw wet snow.
https://www.google.com/#q=impeller+modification+snowblower


----------



## tolona (May 9, 2014)

*Craftsman 536.909.900 32 " continued*

So when i got the carb cleaned out so the tecumseh 10 horse would get up to speed and engaged the snow moving parts bad vibration was apparent. This is when i got down on all fours and actually took a good look at the impeller which was surprise all bent and mangled up. WTH? I would like to know what this now 90 yr. old dude ran into; a small boulder? a steel fencepost? this impeller plate is heavy duty plate steel close to .125" Of the four impeller blades also plate steel even heavier and riveted to the plate and backed up by heavy struts. Of the four blades only one remains with it's strut and seeming undamaged. The three damaged bladed are bent and their struts are sheared off and gone the only thing remaining are their bases still riveted to the impeller plate. Whoa Nellie, this has got to come off which i see is no small job. They do not make these Yukon grade machines any more and probably never will again. I know i probably paid too much for it but it's mine now I'll fix it with your patient advice.... more later


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the nice thing about these is they have an actual transmission, not a friction disk


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I do think they made them both ways. There was a guy working on one and he had a friction disc. I was talking geared transmission and he didn't understand what the heck I was talking about


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

realy, ithought they all came with the peerless tranny. i guess i was wrong


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Probably a good sized rock?
Maybe you can take her off and fix it with some heat and a hammer and welding?

How come you started a new thread instead of just continuing the old one?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

More than happy to help you, but for other people needing help and searching you should be a little more descriptive with your topic so it can be searched. That and the model is a 536.909900 , that second period can mess up a search.
Do you have or have you found a manual you can use in the dis-assembly ??
Is it a 14" impeller ?? There is a sticker on the top of the housing.

Would really like to "see" the impeller if you get a chance to post photo.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

_*"Probably a good sized rock?" *_, or a big chunk of ice. Are the augers OK ?? Did you check yet to see if it has shear pins or someone just used regular bolts in there ??
Just so you're not alone, when I bought my second one I found two of the four transmission mounts busted off on top of the broken drive chain. The broken wheel axle drive chain I had been forewarned of and the reason it was being sold.
The drift breaker chain was rusted solid so I ended up at Fleet Farm getting 10' of #40 chain and replacing all three. Cheaper and faster then ordering them. Still trying to figure out if I can get the trans mounting studs welded back on to the case .


----------



## tolona (May 9, 2014)

43128 said:


> the nice thing about these is they have an actual transmission, not a friction disk


No it does have a friction disc in fairly good condition and factory chains on good original tires. In 1st gear, you cannot stop it, it will dig a hole in your gravel driveway...


----------



## tolona (May 9, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> More than happy to help you, but for other people needing help and searching you should be a little more descriptive with your topic so it can be searched. That and the model is a 536.909900 , that second period can mess up a search.
> Do you have or have you found a manual you can use in the dis-assembly ??
> Is it a 14" impeller ?? There is a sticker on the top of the housing.
> 
> Frog, it is a 14" impeller. It is Craftsman brand maybe manufactured by Murray. Where? I like these details. Both augurs, left and right appear to be straight and true. The old dude who owned this ran into an immovabled object. but that's neither here nor there. I could '' go out to the old folks home and ask him but he probably wouldn't remember... Old guys in their eightys maybe shouldn't be operating power machinery. My own Dad, 85, trying to repair a brush cutter mounted on back of a large ford farm tractor by himself got both of his legs broken. Try crawling to your pickup and driving 7 mi. to call the amber lamps with two broken legs. These old WWII guys were tough. Some Hard bark on them. Tougher than me. This was a few yrs.back now He's dead and in his grave..


----------



## tolona (May 9, 2014)

*Craftsman 536.909.900 continued'*

I'm actually starting to like this old horse. If you stand off to one side it has a kind of rake to it; puts me in mind' of a '79 Dino Ferrarri Maybe not quite but a dino ferrarri can not move snow so i had to get the impeller off which i did with some hillbilly retro-engineerring . I drove both pins out of the forward shaft connectiing the impeller to the auger differential. removed chute then went down thru impeller housing outtake hole and cut right thru the shaft with a 10 inch hacksaw right between the two pin holes This shaft was fairly mild steel This took about an hour of sawing but once you loose the six bolts holding this auger assembly from impeller outer housing leaving you with the stub shaft, the whole impeller now comes easily off. This is the way it should have been built in the first place, but we know they were built to be put together, not to be taken apart because they were built so ruggedly the engineers never envissioned that they would ever have to be taken apart. Of course we know now this was a false assumption.. I know this sounds complicated but actually fairly staightforword. Get an Amish blacksmith now. These people don't even use electricity.or radios or television, they know how to fix stuff though, They speak low german. which is like dutch; you won't make out a word they're saying.....


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

tolona
Glad to hear you are bonding with your new snow blower. Please note that it is not necessary to start a new thread every time you want to post. Simply post a reply to your latest thread. Good luck. MH


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Keeping the info in one thread not only helps use follow your progress but it's also helpful for the next guy coming along trying to research a "how to" on what you're going through.
Adding that second period in the model number will also make it difficult for any useful info in the thread to be found as it changes the correct model number (*536.909900*) to something else. I tried doing a search and sure enough the search engines I tried see your 536.909.900 as different than 536.909900


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Keeping the info in one thread not only helps use follow your progress but it's also helpful for the next guy coming along trying to research a "how to" on what you're going through..


Yep.....and soon the active post list will look like this,








Craftsman 536.909.900 continued'
Craftsman 536.909.900 continued'
Craftsman 536.909.900 continued'
Craftsman 536.909.900 continued'
Craftsman 536.909.900 continued'
Craftsman 536.909.900 continued'
Craftsman 536.909.900 continued'
Craftsman 536.909.900 continued'
Craftsman 536.909.900 continued'
Craftsman 536.909.900 continued'
Craftsman 536.909.900 continued'
We like to know what happens next but it will be kind of hard to pick the next Craftsman 536.909.900 continued' soon as there will be too many.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I am not touching this 1 with a 50 ft pole. where do you get those icons??? there BIG ED


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I am not touching this 1 with a 50 ft pole. where do you get those icons??? there BIG ED


I don't know where he gets his icons Powershift but you seem to have a huge supply of them.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe he's trying to find some to resupply since he's going through them so quickly ??


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Mack,
I just merged your three threads into one..
please dont make separate "continued" threads when its all the same topic..
its a lot easier for everyone to follow if its all together in one thread! 
thanks,
Scot


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I am not touching this 1 with a 50 ft pole. where do you get those icons??? there BIG ED


From my private stock. 

They ought to add that to the Post Icon list.


----------

